# Honey Bacon?



## vance hanna (Jun 29, 2015)

I have 5lbs of Belly on Order through my local Grocery store, ill be picking it up the 6th, and I am wondering how i would go about doing a honey cured bacon, can i do it with a dry cure, then just add the honey to it after i have the cure on or would i do like pops brine and add the honey in place of the sugar?

Any Suggested Bacon Recipes?


----------



## brandon91 (Jun 30, 2015)

The last round of bacon I did I added pure Grade A dark maple syrup by weight for the sugar portion of my dry cure. It was just an experiment but it turned out awesome. Now I just buy maple sugar and use that. If I recall there is something similar you can buy for honey I think it's crystallized honey or dehydrated honey, not sure. I'm no expert but I think just substituting regular honey for the sugar would work well. Someone more knowledgeable with be along shortly.


----------



## vance hanna (Jun 30, 2015)

brandon91 said:


> The last round of bacon I did I added pure Grade A dark maple syrup by weight for the sugar portion of my dry cure. It was just an experiment but it turned out awesome. Now I just buy maple sugar and use that. If I recall there is something similar you can buy for honey I think it's crystallized honey or dehydrated honey, not sure. I'm no expert but I think just substituting regular honey for the sugar would work well. Someone more knowledgeable with be along shortly.


I know they sell Powdered Honey on Amazon but its crazy expensive lol. Maybe ill just do a Wet Brine on one slab and a Dry Cure on the other. I Honestly am kicking around the idea of taking 2.5lbs of it and Using Cure #2 and Then an Umai Bag and doing a Dried bacon. May just end up with a fatty Prosciutto tho Lol


----------



## grabber (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's one from the Sausaemaker.

Honey Ham & Bacon Cure, 3 lbs.





 




 
  

Share on twitter Share on email 




  


  




  








*Our Price: $11.99 *

 [img]http://www.sausagemaker.com/v...usagemaker/images/Icon_FreeShipping.gif[/img]
_Product Code: 11-1113 _

Qty:  

 

          


----------



## vance hanna (Jun 30, 2015)

Grabber said:


> Here's one from the Sausaemaker.
> 
> Honey Ham & Bacon Cure, 3 lbs.
> 
> ...


Might have to give that one a try, tho i dont normally go for the Pre-made cure mix stuff myself.


----------



## vance hanna (Jul 7, 2015)

brandon91 said:


> The last round of bacon I did I added pure Grade A dark maple syrup by weight for the sugar portion of my dry cure. It was just an experiment but it turned out awesome. Now I just buy maple sugar and use that. If I recall there is something similar you can buy for honey I think it's crystallized honey or dehydrated honey, not sure. I'm no expert but I think just substituting regular honey for the sugar would work well. Someone more knowledgeable with be along shortly.


I ended up going Honey Maple on half  and demerara sugar and pepper blend on the other and of course cure number 1. I also took the two ends i cut off and packed them in salt to make salt pork.


----------

